# Hello



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year.


----------



## KatieBee Honey (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks. We're all gonna need it.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Katie!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

KatieBee Honey,

Welcome aboard. Lost count between 2000 and 2500? I guess you're qualified. I never lose count because I have enough fingers to count ours.

I'm looking forward to learning from your experience!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## KatieBee Honey (Mar 3, 2016)

Phoebee said:


> KatieBee Honey,
> 
> Welcome aboard. Lost count between 2000 and 2500? I guess you're qualified. I never lose count because I have enough fingers to count ours.
> 
> I'm looking forward to learning from your experience!


I usually have an accurate count right after we place them in the almonds since I have to invoice the growers...haha. The numbers are always changing after that. The 2000-2500 count is just a rough figure that is dependent on a million different factors like if I sell any or buy any or whatever. We will probably be up around 3000 by this June, but we'll see.


----------

